# Marlin Rig Trip



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Like all the other reports, we had a similar trip with all the small you could ever want and the big tunas playing hard to get. I had Anna, Ruth (from Atl) and Angelo (local) for what I was hoping for a Swordfish trip. I just spent $$$ on new rods, reels, electronics so I was hoping for a great trip to make me feel better. The new C120 widescreen from Raymarine is awesome!

Saturday we landed 2 small yft, ?? skipjacks and big blackfins. We drifted for swords at the steps and nothing. The condition were perfect but a complete no show. Sunday started the same when a blue marlin bails us out of a subpar trip. It jumped 6-8 times and went down dirty the rest of the time. We hooked up at the marlin rig. We recorded the whole time so I'll post the video later. We got the marlin to the side of the boat and as we pulled on the leader the 150lbs flour leader snapped. Good release but no boat side picture. Well that made our day!




























We moved over to Petronius and it was the same thing there. Bunch of small tuna everywhere. As we were drifting by the rig, we notice small tuna skying out of the water 40 ft from our boat and a big lit up blue comes crashing in. It was a awesome site and I think my heart stopped for a few minutes. Anyway, we quickly catch a small bft and get bit a few minutes later but the hook never found the marlin. What a great Blue Marlin bite.




























We caught a ugly ass escolar or oil fish day dropping for swordfish and we were rewarded with a snowy. I'm still looking for a swordfish for 2009 and can't wait for the next window. Enjoy the pictures. We all had a great time. By the way, we started the trip releasing a pelican. First time that's happen.




























Jeff


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I was waiting for your report Jeff. Good job on the late season blue. That is an oilfish you got there in the bottom pic,I hope you didn't eat it.

You'll get your sword. Craig and keith went swording too and they didn't get a bite either so don't feel bad.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been looking for your report this week. I always love reading the macala reports. Yall always find some way to catch fish. Congrats on the blue that is awesome. Did you get to see the other blue eat the live bait?

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

sweet hook up on the pelican! oke they can be a pain in the ass most of the times...congrats on the blue and the tunas


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Even with the no luck sword drift you guys still had a decent day. I am with you on the hunt for big yft. Thanks for posting and nice pics, cant wait to see the video. :clap:clap


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations on a great trip. Keep trying for those swords and keep us posted.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff, great report, we were going to go this wekend but looks like we're getting a blowout. That escobar makes some fine sushi...whatever you do, DON'T FRY IT. great on the grill. long time since I spoke with you...Grouper Pimp


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

> *tunapopper That is an oilfish you got there in the bottom pic,I hope you didn't eat it.
> 
> No, I didn't eat it. My sushi chef here in Atlanta really wanted it so I gave it to him. He really likes the funky stuff. Man, where are the swords?*


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

A great posts with some nice pictures. Congrates on the Blue. That in it's self would make a trip for us. But the YF's BF's were a plus. I have never seen a oilfish, but can say they are ugly, only a mother could love. And the crashing blue in your baits is some thing I live for. As you said there is nothing that will get your heart moving faster. Looking froward to your next post with a sword in it. Gene


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Jeff, 

thanks for the extra baits out there. We ended up with similar results. We drifted from 10-4am Sun-Mon starting just NE of Petronis and drifting NE towards the steps with "0" sword bites. Didn't even catch a sharky.

We gernerally bounced around between Ocean America, the Marlin, and Petronis and came home with five Yellowfins, Blackfins up to the gunnels, and popped off a blue on 60 fluoro at ocean america. There sure was a lot of life out there. Had to be more bills around with all those small tunas.

ay


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fish Jeff and crew! Nothing like a late season blue to lift you up when the other pelagics wer't so cooperative. Eat that escolar!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats an oilfish, not an escolar. You can clearly see the large, spiny scales on its sides. escolar are smoother and are not as elongate. If he ate that he would probably regret it severely from what i've been told of them.

Jeff, my best guess as to where a sword is in the water. Thats all I got on it for now until our next trip.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job fellas! Two blues in one day, not bad at all! The tuna are a nice touch as well! Hope to see yall out there some time!

Bob


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is a heck of a trip, congrats on the blues and some fine eating. Those pics are awesome.:clap


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Jeff.


----------

